# Sometimes I dont want to talk to anyone...



## VivaEmptinessRoses

Sometimes I get in this mood where I just want everyone to leave me alone. Every weekend, I am like this. I just want to get away from the world and enjoy complete solitude. On weekdays, I have to interact with a lot of people on a daily basis at college, so on the weekends, I dont even like talking on the phone at all. 

I've been really irritable lately. My mom has been bothering and keeps nagging me on every little thing. All I want is some peace and alone time. I dont know if I am getting irritated because I dont have enough time to myself or if its just because of other things. But I feel really irritated by everything. I feel like Ive shut down. I dont want to even do anything but chill. 

As much as I want to have friends, there are times when I just want to be alone and not bothered by anyone. Sometimes I just want to play games alone and its very relaxing.

Do youll go through stuff like this????


----------



## bunnyonthemoon

Oh, yes, I definitely go through this. I feel like I get tired from everything and nothing, and I'm just waiting for this feeling to go away so I can make friends and actually start living (which I know sounds terrible).


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses

bunnyonthemoon said:


> Oh, yes, I definitely go through this. I feel like I get tired from everything and nothing, and I'm just waiting for this feeling to go away so I can make friends and actually start living (which I know sounds terrible).


No, its not terrible.


----------



## 7788

I get this feeling everyday and whenever i have the chance i go all alone.
You should talk to your mom and tell her to stop doing what she is doing (without shouting or screamin in her face)
And you should make or go to a place that nobody knows except you.


----------



## Rossy

I know what you mean kinda feeling like this today.


----------



## kingedward

I have that feeling today and i can really relate to how you feel. I hope this will get better one day :/


----------



## serenegeek

I recognize this too. Sometimes I just want to sit down in total tranquility and talking almost becomes painful but unfortunately people take it the wrong way and then I end up feeling guilty and forcing myself to talk when I really feel drained ( especially when I've been around people for a certain amount of time, could be hours or days). I don't get why people want to talk all day non-stop.


----------



## shelbster18

I'm like this all the time even though I do want friends. It's pathetic that I can't even make friends in college. No guys won't come up to me either. :no


----------



## Boring Loser

Yeah. Sometimes I get sick of talking to people and just want to stay away from everyone and stop trying to talk to people. Some days i think i want to just completely give up talking to people because i feel like it's pointless. It's the small stuff that people say, that annoys me so much sometimes. Or their behaviours that most people wouldn't mind, but which bother me so much.


----------



## Citrine

I've been feelin like this all yesturday and today. I even ended up making up excuses to my friends so I didn't have to hang out. Need to find a better balance between the two.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

All day, every day...well, not quite, but 95% of the time, I am a mute...even online, IM'ing takes every ounce of energy I have. I'm not sure how to change it though, just saying you're not alone in how you feel.


----------



## OuttaMyTree

VivaEmptinessRoses said:


> Sometimes I get in this mood where I just want everyone to leave me alone. Every weekend, I am like this. I just want to get away from the world and enjoy complete solitude. On weekdays, I have to interact with a lot of people on a daily basis at college, so on the weekends, I dont even like talking on the phone at all.
> 
> I've been really irritable lately. My mom has been bothering and keeps nagging me on every little thing. All I want is some peace and alone time. I dont know if I am getting irritated because I dont have enough time to myself or if its just because of other things. But I feel really irritated by everything. I feel like Ive shut down. I dont want to even do anything but chill.
> 
> As much as I want to have friends, there are times when I just want to be alone and not bothered by anyone. Sometimes I just want to play games alone and its very relaxing.
> 
> Do youll go through stuff like this????


I feel like this alot,so I know just how you feel. It seems like every time I leave the house(when I get the courage up) it doesn't take long at all for someone to say something smart to me. Then I wonder why I left the house in the first place. It really doesn't take very much to make me feel bad. I even wake up crying sometimes, cause I even have dreams about noone liking me too much. I've always seemed out of sorts with what society wants me to be like. I'm not even sure what is really expected of me,except what my Father yells at me about. (even though I'm over 50, that doesn't matter to him) I've always felt like a sort of "Misfit", as I don't go along with a crowd. I don't do drugs,or drink,or even have sex anymore. Even guys I'm attracted to seem like they have other vices I can't deal with or I may not be attractive to them. And if I am attracive to them, then they pay too much attention to me,and I shut down, and reject them. It's terrible sometimes to be me.


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses

OuttaMyTree said:


> I feel like this alot,so I know just how you feel. It seems like every time I leave the house(when I get the courage up) it doesn't take long at all for someone to say something smart to me. Then I wonder why I left the house in the first place. It really doesn't take very much to make me feel bad. I even wake up crying sometimes, cause I even have dreams about noone liking me too much. I've always seemed out of sorts with what society wants me to be like. I'm not even sure what is really expected of me,except what my Father yells at me about. (even though I'm over 50, that doesn't matter to him) I've always felt like a sort of "Misfit", as I don't go along with a crowd. I don't do drugs,or drink,or even have sex anymore. Even guys I'm attracted to seem like they have other vices I can't deal with or I may not be attractive to them. And if I am attracive to them, then they pay too much attention to me,and I shut down, and reject them. It's terrible sometimes to be me.


I'm so sorry about everything. A lot of the stuff you mentioned, I go through as well in my life.


----------



## mysterioussoul

yep, i'm like this. i like being left alone. that's why i don't mind if i go out or not. my SA is very mild and i can talk if i want to but most of the time i don't want to. i don't want to have to constantly come up with questions and topics to talk about so it's better to keep quiet.


----------



## ak2218

yeah ur mom sounds alot like my dad he nags at me for every little thing.....I actually just posted a whole thread on it. I'm getting very irritable living here.


----------



## hopethishelps

I always feel like this. Sometimes when I am excited about going somewhere with friends, I have so much energy, but when I actually meet them, I get so tired. I think this is an energy thing. No matter how much I sleep, when I have to interact with people, I get super tired. I only have energy when reading things online which is really sad.

There is so much pressure to do well and to just be friendly to people, but I don't have energy for that. Normal people get grouch when they get off work but it's like permanent for me.


----------



## Jaysy

Yeah i can get like this quite often - maybe 3 or 4 times a week. Sometimes it can last hours, other times maybe half an hour to an hour. Depends.

Even when my mood has been ok throughout the day, it can just come on randomly and i get into a severely depressed state. It's quite scary actually and my family don't know what the hell it is.


----------



## keyla965

I get that way almost every school morning, and i try my best to brush it off as sleepiness or being tired but most of the time i just dont want to be talked to or botherd. I end up feeling guilty becuse i tend to treat the few freinds i do have with a cold shoulder sometimes. Then i kinda get paranoid becuse i dont want them to think that im mad at them or anything like that. Most of the time i just want to be alone.


----------



## identitycrisis

_If I must be lonely, I think I'd rather be alone._

-Stabbing Westward, "Save Yourself"


----------



## laura024

I feel like that most of the time, and my mom is rather nagging too. I will talk to people at school and enjoy it, but that's because I have to be at school anyway. If it's my alone time, I don't want to "waste" it on social interaction when I could be doing so many other activities that I value.


----------



## Class

You aren't the only one. D: At times I'll be in that mood for no particular reason, and other times it'll be because people around me are talking too much for my liking.


----------



## meganmila

That is my problem. I don't know how you are supposed to keep friends when you are like this.


----------



## IcoRules

This is how I am all the time and don't mind it. I love my alone time. People get frustrated when I don't feel like talking to them, I'm not trying to be rude, I just really don't feel like.


----------



## Clax

Almost all the time I feel like this. I don't know if its just because people are boring or I'm boring but its always draining trying to interact with others. Even my friends I find pretty dull these days. I love being alone but at the same time I crave friends...a girlfriend. It seems like I build up an image in my head of how i want people to behave socially and im always left disappointed.


----------



## Sunhawk

I'm like that today. I want to be completely alone right now. I get annoyed when someone starts to talk to me.


----------



## Sine Timore

I am like this several times a day every day. I am a really introvert person. Of course, that has to do with my social anxiety, but to tell you the truth, I don't feel guilty anymore about wanting to have more me-time than a regular person. It's just who I am and I don't like it when people try to force things out of me.

Granted, social anxiety is a problem, but being an introvert and liking to spend time by yourself every once in a while doesn't make you a weirdo  Me, I live with my mum and sometimes I feel smothered by her. There are times when all I want to do is read or watch videos and she wants to start a conversation or something, and I just don't feel like it. To be honest, she's kind of clingy, and I know even a 'normal' person with a healthy social life would consider her so. 

And my sister is much pushier than my mum... When she drops by -too frequently for my liking, taking into account that she has her own place in the same neighbourhood and is supposed to live on her own- she just takes over and you have to drop everything you're doing to 'entertain' her.

OK, I'm not so naive as to not acknowledge the fact that yeah, maybe that's what 'normal' people do when someone gets home - drop everything and focus your attention on the other person - but I'm just not wired like that. My sister is a very social person and gets bored easily if you're not paying her attention, so of course she thinks I'm 'selfish' because I just want to spend time of my own.

And I kind of resent my sister because she has a place to go to when she wants to be alone - she can disappear for days and doesn't even call or pick up the phone. She has a safe haven whenever she feels like 'taking a rest' from the world. I don't think it's fair that she can get away from me when she feels like it and I can't get away from her 

I know what you're thinking: so what don't you get your own place? XD Well, I don't have the money. And actually my sister doesn't have the money either. The place she's living at is a small flat she's 'borrowing' from our parents and she only pays the water and energy bills. And the reason why she drops by me and my mum's is that she's kind of a freeload, like Penny from Big Bang Theory :b She prefers our TV and sofa over hers, doens't have an Internet connection at her place so she hogs my mum's laptop all the time -I don't let her even close to mine, lol- and she has most of her meals with us so as to not pay for and cook food. I know, she's terrible XD


----------



## strangeness23

One thing I hate the most is being forced to partner up with someone for a project. Especially since I don't like to talk when I'm in a stressful environment- now they make my grade depend on interaction. I also had this bad experience where I was partnered up with a guy and it turned into him insisting to 'drop by' my house all the time and eventually trying to cuddle with me on the couch. 
For someone that can't even make small talk, all of that sh*t was just too much to handle. He kind of looked at me like I'm an alien when I rejected his advances. It wasn't so much as the wasn't attractive as it was that he made me feel smothered. I didn't ask for any of this when I majored in finance.


----------



## Apathie

VivaEmptinessRoses said:


> Sometimes I get in this mood where I just want everyone to leave me alone. Every weekend, I am like this. I just want to get away from the world and enjoy complete solitude. On weekdays, I have to interact with a lot of people on a daily basis at college, so on the weekends, I dont even like talking on the phone at all.
> 
> I've been really irritable lately. My mom has been bothering and keeps nagging me on every little thing. All I want is some peace and alone time. I dont know if I am getting irritated because I dont have enough time to myself or if its just because of other things. But I feel really irritated by everything. I feel like Ive shut down. I dont want to even do anything but chill.
> 
> As much as I want to have friends, there are times when I just want to be alone and not bothered by anyone. Sometimes I just want to play games alone and its very relaxing.
> 
> Do youll go through stuff like this????


Yes. It's just one of the traits of being an introvert.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker

I feel this way all the time. I never want to be around people and always want to be alone in my thoughts. I'm not the most bubbly, out going, happy-go lucky kind of a person. I'm usually very negative and pessimistic and overly happy get on my nerves. Seems like everyone around me is happy and cheery all the time. I wish I were like that. I hate being an introvert with social anxiety. I want to be the extrovert with a million friends.


----------



## tea111red

yeah, i go through this sometimes. usually when i've felt disappointed or let down by people. i just stop caring about most everything and need to be alone to recover/prevent more damage from occurring.


----------

